# tree uproots and falls on logger cutting another tree



## shades2914 (Jul 18, 2014)

http://www.wpsdlocal6.com/story/25990823/logging-accident-takes-the-life-of-clay-city-man


----------



## bitzer (Jul 18, 2014)

Ya know whats wrong with this story?


----------



## IcePick (Jul 27, 2014)

I just cant believe they'd be logging in the first place in conditions of knee deep mud. Take a few days, let it dry up a bit.


----------



## surgeon56 (Jul 30, 2014)

same thing happened in my area two yrs ago.... alot of mud and the skidder hauling back and forth , finally the root system gave way and killed logger from behind.. RIP Wade


----------



## IcePick (Jul 30, 2014)

surgeon56 said:


> same thing happened in my area two yrs ago.... alot of mud and the skidder hauling back and forth , finally the root system gave way and killed logger from behind.. RIP Wade


Damn, sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

Sad...


----------



## Uppercut Tree Services (Nov 28, 2014)

Really saddy incident.


----------



## Abraham12li (Mar 6, 2015)

same thing happened in my area two yrs ago.... alot of mud and the skidder hauling back and forth


----------



## Fubar (Mar 6, 2015)

RIP


----------



## 390xpee (Dec 2, 2015)

Fubar said:


> RIP


This is my 1st post here. The man that this post is about was a very close friend. He is missed by many. I feel lucky to have called him a friend


----------



## Fubar (Dec 20, 2015)

390xpee said:


> This is my 1st post here. The man that this post is about was a very close friend. He is missed by many. I feel lucky to have called him a friend


i am sorry for your loss .


----------

